# Soaking up the sun



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 24, 2015)

It was 80 degrees here in california today so Leo got to go outside today. Happy tegu!


----------



## N8bub (Jan 25, 2015)

He is fantastic, I can't get over his jowls, awesome.


----------



## glk832 (Jan 25, 2015)

I know he enjoys that


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2015)

Great shots! We've been blessed with some very nice sunny days here in SoCal. We could really use some more rain though!


----------



## BigJay8232 (Jan 27, 2015)

That is Handsome Boy!!! Love the Rich Red Color!!!


----------



## Lilith Delial (May 11, 2015)

He's a big handsome boy, how old is he?


----------

